# Greetings & Hello



## Exxavier (Feb 13, 2020)

Good evening brothers; my name is Exxavier. I am a new MM out of Georgia. I am hoping to come here in search of more knowledge. Also, to communicate and network with more worthy MM from across the world!


----------



## Ross Thompson (Feb 13, 2020)

Welcome Brother Exxavier!


----------



## Chaz (Feb 13, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 14, 2020)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 15, 2020)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum !


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 17, 2020)

Greetings and welcome Brother..


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 7, 2020)

Exxavier said:


> Good evening brothers; my name is Exxavier. I am a new MM out of Georgia. I am hoping to come here in search of more knowledge. Also, to communicate and network with more worthy MM from across the world!



I will be back in Atlanta next year to see my son graduate, would love to visit some lodges whilst there.


----------



## Exxavier (Mar 9, 2020)

Mark Stockdale said:


> I will be back in Atlanta next year to see my son graduate, would love to visit some lodges whilst there.


If I were in Atlanta I’d definitely invite you out. I’m in Albany, GA. Congratulations to your son though!


----------



## Brother H (Mar 10, 2020)

Greetings Brother Exxavier, I hail from Lebanon Lodge #1910, GL of NY.
Currently working in the Middle East.


----------

